# Good variety plants for first planted tank...



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I just lost $60 worth in hygo and vals thanks to some really ugly plant melt due to transplanting.
My red tiger lotus has sprouted, hornwort & anubias look alright and my narrow leaf chain swords are little brown on the tips but still alive and kickin'

What plants might be easy for a first time planted tank asside from anubias and ferns? 

low-med lighting


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

vals always melt, but then come back. i don't know how long you had them in the new tank after "transplanting", but it can take a few weeks or a few months...

most plants undergo an acclimation process when you move it from one tank to another. the leaves will die off, but it will grow new ones.

anubias, java fern, jungle val, ludwigia, rotala indica, amazon sword(need root tabs), dwarf lily, tiger lotus, saggittaria....there's a lot of plants that are easy that i would consider beginner plants that i've had success with.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Im loving my tiger lotus...its growing like a weed! Never had them before, didnt think I ever would lol, cant wait to see the leaves


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

they get super big. I had dwarf lily and it looks pretty much the same, just a lot smaller. i liked that plant, but the tiger lotus got out of control...you need a 55+ for those things


----------

